# Workin on Peanut Butter



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Been working on tieing Enrico Puglisi's Peanut Butter. 
One of tonight's efforts,








Poons love 'em, kings love 'em, reds love 'em......well almost every fish out there loves 'em. I've been tying Purple over Black. They are translucent, I think it's more about the shadow than anything else. Plus the stuff breaths nasty in the water. I've seen 3 big kings have no problem or hesitation eating this fly:whistling:
Enrico showing how to do it, Peanut Butter - August 2009
I had read articles with step by step instructions, and until I saw that video, couldn't make anything but an afro with the ep fibers. After watching that vid and taking notes, I can half ass tie one now


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks Great!:thumbup: I need to start tying!


----------

